# venting a vaulted ceiling



## Quicker_91 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have a vaulted ceiling in my house, it is built with 2x6 rafters, and R-20 2x6 batt insulation… thus leaving no space for venting. It is only over one room in my house and in the summer it is Unbearable, the rest of the house is fine. I have to re shingle this year, and I was thinking about cutting a bunch of holes in the existing roof, laminating some 2” “rafters” on top of my existing sheathing. Re sheet the area and then add my roof vents, thus giving my roof the space to breath….

What do you guys think of this? Any other suggestions?


Thanks for the help.


Tayler


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

strip the roof sheathing, add 1 x 4 horizontal strapping across the rafters and then another layer of vertical 1 x 4 strapping above each rafter, sheathing and then your roof material.
ridge vents and soffit vents should work then.


----------



## Rory Read (Feb 5, 2010)

*Add Insulation, Skip the Venting*

You basically have an under-insulated un-vented roof assembly.

Consider adding insulating foam sheathing to the top and then roof over that.

See: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/irc-faqs/IRC-FAQ-conditioned-attics/

Also, roof assemblies, r-ratings, etc., do vary depending on where you live.

Good Luck,


----------



## kuponoconstr (Feb 15, 2010)

I disagree with the previous post, if you skip the venting part of it heat will still build up in the roof frame, and in your house. Ideally you would insulate and vent. The rigid foam insulation panels with the reflective barrier would be a great application for over the vented space.


----------

